# update on premier prs720 set



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

after these have been in the wife's car for a little more than 2 weeks they have had a great chance to break in...in doing so they warmed up a good amount, they have a bit more woody tone now sort of..and def a wider stage to them. the top end is a bit more subtle now and they are a bit less bright than they were early on.. 

now everything sounds better on the set after the break in EXCEPT metal. for whatever reason metal sounds a bit worse than it did before. i think godsmack was better when they were first installed. maybe this is due to the warmer nature of the set now. there have been no issues as far as them being overpowered and she cranks them a good amount most of the time. she said she loves this set and said she'll kill me if i take them out to try something else. she is 100% satisfied with these and thats a first. 

after the install initially even she noticed how much better these were than the previous set. 

and i thought these had good bass output before well let me tell you all something i am now even more amazed at the output of these mids.. for this price just one word ......wow........ honestly if i didnt know better and had not been in this game for as long as i have i could prob be told they were 8's in the doors its that good. she had a jojo cd in the player today when i borrowed it and man i was shocked when i first turned on the car. i quickly reached for the dial thinking i would bottom them out.... no such luck.. they just kept pounding away. now yes i was able to MAKE them bottom by giving them a good bit more volume but at that point i dont think i would really be using them that loud really ever anyway. 

the previous set was the oz matrix 180cs set these FAR OUTPERFORM that set hands down.. the oz mids have some very good midbass well nothing like the prs' does.. 

all in all i just thought id post a after break in update.. they get a bit warmer and also seem to be a bit more effortless in the top end. but for some reason they dont seem to like the metal played as hard as they did earlier on. dont get me wrong they can still crank and sound great but they lost a bit of the in your face type sound they had initially..

great set again guys.. im going to be trying the lagatia 6 and a different set of tweeters just for a bit who knows i may end up with the prs set back in later on we'll see soon


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

How are they installed z? Are the tweets far from the mids?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

tweets are in the sail panels angled properly pretty much on axis. mids are in stock locations. doors are HEAVILY damped.. i am still shocked after running to taco bell at the low end response of these mids ... i have ony heard a very few select drivers that had this much low end to them


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you sure all that "low end" wasn't coming after the Taco Bell...

I have found that trips to the Border make the substage quite full, yet very pungent to the nose...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

lol..............didnt eat it yet..........


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Loads of "bass" from your "tuned port".


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Better than Icky Mickey's. Every time I go there it results in sloppy bottom end. All muddy and lacking in definition....  

      That's gross.....


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

damnit man stop making me want these! I'm super anxious to hear your take on the legatias.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Threads like these make me have buyer's remorse.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Threads like these make me glad I have a set on the way!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Threads like these make my mudd butt experiences at Toxic Hell seem far less isolated....

How much power on the set?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

AAAWWWWHHHH Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell!


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I need to put mine in today.  Glad to hear you are still loving em!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

200rms per side


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

oh come on Z. you're slipping. You have a pdx-4.150 you could be bridging on them...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

this is the wifes car... lol


----------

